# Dover ferry service scrapped (LD Lines)



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Just picked this up on another forum - The title says it all, another one gone

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentonline/news/2009/june/27/dover_ferry_service_scrapped.aspx

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

The route defied logic in my opinion. A four hour crossing to save very little time driving at the other side. OK for those heading toll free to Spain via Rouen etc.

Russell


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

We had been booked to cross this route next Wednesday but had to rearrange two days ago :!: 
I have changed to the Dover - Boulogne high speed ferry which we experienced last week on another trip - very impressive new boat - harbour to harbour in 45 minutes


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferry*

Makes me think!

What was the maximum number of routes were every available.

Waht did they peak at?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shipping*

Hi

I cannot be certain as to the maximum number of routes etc, but remember my late tennages years...

P&O - Dover to Calais/Boulogne/Zeebrugge and Ostend

Hoverspeed - Dover - Calais and Boulogne

Hoverspeed - Folkestone - Boulogne

Olau Line - the best ever - Sheerness - Vlissingen

Sally Line - Ramsgate - Ostend

SeaLink - Dover - Calais

Sealink - Southampton - Cherbourg

P&O Eastern Channel - Pompey - Cherbourg and Le Havre, later joined by the Bilbao service

British Channel Island Ferries to the isles

DFDS - Harwich to Hamburg, Gothenburg and a Danish port

Sealink - Harwich - The Hoek van Holland

P&O - Felixstowe - Zeebrugge

Sealink - Dieppe - Newhaven

Speedferries - Dover - Boulogne

The list just goes on...

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ramsgate Hovercraft site all overgrown with weeds yesterday.
So sad as it was a fun craft to sail in.
Noisy but fun. 
But a nice place to picnic with a Motorhome just by the Viking ship on way to Sandwich.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lines*

God yeah, the Olau line.

Hovercraft, how cool was that!

Trev


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sally Line sailed to Dunkerque when I used it - I don't remember it going to Ostende.
Few people seem to know of Transeuropa Ferries who sail 3 times a day (7:00 12:00/13:30 18:30) from Ramsgate to Ostende and allow a 52 hour return for the price of a single.

They only charge by length not height - you just have to declare a high (>1.85m) vehicle when booking to ensure they put you in a high space.

http://www.transeuropaferries.com/index.php?page=static&item=15&tree_root=13

Annoyingly prices jump at >6m but not too much really. Totally separate facilities for truck and "car" drivers, good inexpensive food and no shops whatsoever.

And saving the best for last NO COACHES! and no day trippers.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sally Line*

Yes you are right, the Sally ferries - with the tasty smorgasborg, sailed to Ramsgate. Oostende Lines sailed to Ramsgate after dropping the marketing agreement with P&O Dover.

Russell


----------

